# Greenlee went union!



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Greenlee went union. A handful of workers called the ibew.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

360max said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Makes me feel proud.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Great, now the tools will take forever to get to market. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

So now they are going to be twice as expensive, and half as productive?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Greenlee went union. A handful of workers called the ibew.


The IBEW is in China now?


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Greenlee went union. A handful of workers called the ibew.


Don't you mean one shop of about 60-70 employees went IBEW. Weren't they already at or very near union scale?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

66...erm...machinists.

Yawn.

www.ibew.org/articles/14ElectricalWorker/EW1401/Greenlee.0114.html


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The sad fact of this is Greenlee will most likely move these jobs offshore in the future.

Good for the workers in the short term and MAYBE long term when manufacturing realizes that there is a positive to having workers in the USA.

There are so many facets to why manufactures leave, wages and regulations being the number one and two.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

They wont move offshore. They pride themselves about being made locally. 

A lot of the Training centers in the areas, also have partnerships with Ideal, Klein, Greenlee, and Milwaukee, as they are all local. 

While its great for them, I can't imagine it is much of a pay raise for the ones here in rockford


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> They wont move offshore. They pride themselves about being made locally.
> 
> A lot of the Training centers in the areas, also have partnerships with Ideal, Klein, Greenlee, and Milwaukee, as they are all local.
> 
> While its great for them, I can't imagine it is much of a pay raise for the ones here in rockford


So did Black and Decker --- 

Right up until they moved to mexico !


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> So did Black and Decker ---
> 
> Right up until they moved to mexico !


And Carhart
And Walmart had a big BUY AMERICAN campaign.

Or the automate and reduce the workforce.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

and redwing boots- some sold come from overseas


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

They always pride themselves in being made domestically until they realize how much greater their profit margins would be if they weren't.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

We had a fasco plant that wanted to unionize the union lost and the plant still went to mexico.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

rewire said:


> We had a fasco plant that wanted to unionize the union lost and the plant still went to mexico.


I told the story of my ex-employee that is in prison, worked in an AC Delco rewind shop in prison making .75 or .85 cents an hour. AC Delco shut the doors and moved to Mexico, if we can't compete with prison labor at .75-.85 cents an hour it is a lost cause.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Unions aren't the reason companies are going overseas. There is no legal work force in America that can effectively compete with overseas labor because they are literally working for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

While i don't doubt that true Brian, labor had one small ray of sunshine break through the clouds of globalism @ Greenlee

I'm going to go buy something Greenlee this week , consider it a _protest purchase....._

~CS~


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

What tools that Greenlee sells are made in the USA?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> While i don't doubt that true Brian, labor had one small ray of sunshine break through the clouds of globalism @ Greenlee
> 
> I'm going to go buy something Greenlee this week , consider it a _protest purchase....._
> 
> ~CS~


Nothing against Greenlee but I am tooled out for a while.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> While i don't doubt that true Brian, labor had one small ray of sunshine break through the clouds of globalism @ Greenlee
> 
> I'm going to go buy something Greenlee this week , consider it a _protest purchase....._
> 
> ~CS~


How stupid.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

not happy with greenlee lately. are they already being made in china? and once again i will point out that many name brand tools are being made in china to U.S. mfg. specs, in the name of corporate profit. not the chinese fault!


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

papaotis said:


> not happy with greenlee lately. are they already being made in china? and once again i will point out that many name brand tools are being made in china to U.S. mfg. specs, in the name of corporate profit. not the chinese fault!


I think some stuff but not all.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

We could turn this into a timeline poll as to when Greenlee will go to China.

You know, 

JAN FEB MAR APR JUN JUL AUG SEP OCT NOV DEC

2014

2015 .......... xx

2016

2017

2018


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I can see the news now EC&M 201X

"Greenlee moves all manufacturing off shore"

In a statement released today from the new politically correct handicapped, minority, wounded veteran, female, lesbian CEO at Greenlee Textron, she announced that due to ongoing union pressures and a variety of supply issues Greenlee has found it necessary to relocate to Indonesia, China, Taiwan…….

In a follow up she did say electricians could continue to rely on Greenlee for the high quality tools the Chinese (or who ever) are famous for. As for the employees getting laid off in a slip of the tongue she said "OH F*CK THEM", there is always food stamps, welfare, disability and of course unemployment.

In more news it is nice to see Greenlee breaking the glass ceiling.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> And Carhart
> And Walmart had a big BUY AMERICAN campaign.
> 
> Or the automate and reduce the workforce.


Central America is technically "American".

I looked at the door jam on the nice new 2014 Caddy my wife has. Mexico, ok, American.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Chrisibew440 said:


> How stupid.


Yeah, supporting anything USA made seems to gain just that sort of response

silly me......

hold my calls while i ring up more HD crap from China then


~CS~


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

brian john said:


> And Carhart
> And Walmart had a big BUY AMERICAN campaign.
> 
> Or the automate and reduce the workforce.


I wonder how far you would have to get inside a Walmart to find anything made in America. 

How many products down one aisle in the store to get to a Made in AMERICA label.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Buying union is like buying american, eventually you'll stop wasting your dollars.

It's just economics.. nothing against union or american.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Buying union is like buying american, eventually you'll stop wasting your dollars.
> 
> It's just economics.. nothing against union or american.


Okay, show me a Canadian manufacturer of knockout cutters and I will buy them tomorrow.

Geez Frunk, why you got this bug up you a$$ 'bout Muricans?

You like Chinese $hit better?

As far as the Greenlee story goes, who cares? Some machinists at Greenlee joined the IBEW. They weren't even electricians. Big deal. They could have joined the Actor's Guild instead.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

99cents said:


> Geez Frunk, why you got this bug up you a$$ 'bout Muricans?


I don't even know what we're talking about, I didn't read the thread... I'm just trollololling! :jester:



99cents said:


> They could have joined the Actor's Guild instead.


*F*ilm *A*ctors *G*uild?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> I wonder how far you would have to get inside a Walmart to find anything made in America.
> .


Not even the workers


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> Yeah, supporting anything USA made seems to gain just that sort of response
> 
> silly me......
> 
> ...


You can't make up your mind can you. At least you got one thanks for your comment. I'm lost though.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Chrisibew440 said:


> You can't make up your mind can you. At least you got one thanks for your comment. I'm lost though.


He was posting something positive, he was going to buy Greenlee in support of their move to POSSIBLY improve their employees lot in life.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

brian john said:


> He was posting something positive, he was going to buy Greenlee in support of their move to POSSIBLY improve their employees lot in life.


I apologize. I re read it with a positive outlook and I see it now. Just written funny to me.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

As i'm often in need of some level of translation,_ thank you_ Brian...:thumbsup:

That said, i've a history as well as my family Chris

Inasmuch as you may read what seems a spit fest between myself and the union guys here, i really am a _huge _supporter of the concept of collectivism

In fact, i see unions as the last stand against globalisms effort to break the back of USA labor.

I just get pissy at their myopic tactics. I want them to protest the free traitors here, storm the gates, throw the perps of Nafta & TPP , outsourcing and especially that shill Scott Walker into a volcano

I want Wolf Blitzer in his situation room with the Chamber of Commerce prez seeking asylum ,explaining how he sold us all out 

I want them to shut down the country, including cops, FF's EMT's Teachers, airports, trucks, trains, Gub'Mit contracts

I want every single American to wake up to one huge *WTF* monday morning realizing it's _us or them_, and it's time to choose

I want that _lame azzed two faced corporate boot licking _entity in the offal office on national TV groveling at the might and power of collectivism's boot so far up his azz he can taste 'American Made' for once in his pathetic career

Is that too much to ask of our union brothers?:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

God bless America.:thumbsup:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Greenlee makes a lot of their KO tools here.

Their hand benders suck though.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> God bless America.:thumbsup:


God _help _America .....

~CS~


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> As i'm often in need of some level of translation,_ thank you_ Brian...:thumbsup:
> 
> That said, i've a history as well as my family Chris
> 
> ...


 I tried that once.

I was arrested, then fired. Then hired back, then I quit.

Long story, but feel secure knowing that people on my side of the fence do try.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> As i'm often in need of some level of translation,_ thank you_ Brian...:thumbsup:
> 
> That said, i've a history as well as my family Chris
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't know if that will ever happen. The stereo typical American being the majority have already been programmed and as humans that are naive in nature will never see the facts. Hopefully this is just a generational problem that can be fixed with wisdom from us who lived and survived the times. Sorry about the accusation earlier.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> God _bless Scott Walker_.....
> 
> ~CS~


FIFY! We'll keep our Scott Walker and you keep your Teddy Kennedy.:laughing:


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> We could turn this into a timeline poll as to when Greenlee will go to China.
> 
> You know,
> 
> ...


Greenlee already *IS *in China. :no::no:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

wendon said:


> FIFY! We'll keep our Scott Walker and you keep your Teddy Kennedy.:laughing:


Walkers entire shtick is to bust the public unions , the elites are backing him to do so.

They know the sentiment will roll down hill, and guess where you and i are wendon?


~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Yeah I don't know if that will ever happen. The stereo typical American being the majority have already been programmed and as humans that are naive in nature will never see the facts. Hopefully this is just a generational problem that can be fixed with wisdom from us who lived and survived the times. Sorry about the accusation earlier.



Give the right folks a bizilion $$$$, and they'll make the public believe _anything _Chris.


~CS~


----------

